# Scotia wee show brag



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Took Eadlin to the Scotia today and she got her second Grand Certificate. Delighted, thanks to all her judges as she had a red card day as well assisted by being the only cat in 2 of her side classes.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:thumbup: Well done :thumbup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Eadlin!!! Any pics???


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes but I might not have time to download them for a few da


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Well done! I was at the Scotia show yesterday - my first time visiting a show. I must've seen Eadlin. Look forward to seeing the pics to see if I recognise her.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done:thumbup1:It was a good day. First time showing at the Scotia


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations! And well done to you both :thumbup:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

A great result_ huge congratulations!!_:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

